# This is so disapointing.



## rosti

Ever since we got this new site, things have been bad. First, I've heard of several users who got banned for no reason and when they asked the moderater why they didn't answer. Some also got banned for saying they didn't like the new look. You know, it is a free country. Second, it's hard to navigate. Third, people aren't nearly as friendly or helpful. Fourth, there are too many rules. 


> 6. Please use the search tool. Chances are that there is or was already a discussion covering your question/topic.


It doesn't work.



> 7. Please, no "txtr" or "l337" style typing. Abbreviations are acceptable for specific terms, such as CC, JD, MF, etc., and even the occasional lol or ROTFLMAO, but in the context of a conversation, please spell the words out.


Why not??



> 9. Post in the correct section. We have multiple sub forums with specific topics. If you are unsure where your topic should be posted, PM one of the moderators for their suggestion.


What if you need on put it on now and can't wait for a mod?



> 10. Do not "Bump*" your threads more than once every 3 days. If the last post in your thread is your bump, or if you have bumped your thread within the last day, don't bump it again. Excessive bumping may result in the locking or deleting of your thread.


Why not??



> 14. No raffles or giveaways unless authorized by the Administration.


Why not??



> 15. No use of "Google it", or "Try Searching". If it's a question that has been asked before, please answer it or direct them to the answer


What if it isn't?



> 16. No political or religious post.


You should NEVER ban religious posts!



> 17. Do not contact or post invitations to other online communities.


Why not??

Classified rules.


> 2. No Cross-Linking. Do not post links to ads off site.


That's lame.



> 3. The staff will occasionally purge the classifieds of old ads (typically 30 days or older from last post).


Why??

All in all, someone wants to control too much. I am leaving and not coming back. You can delete my account and user name. This used to be a great forum. :tear:


----------



## fd123

WOW!!!!!!!
I think maybe your reading way tooo deep into this ROSTI...Ive posted in abbreviations, talked about GOD being GOOD ALL THE TIME, and im sure ive done some of the other stuff also.. I havent EVER heard a word from anyone..I have been on a forum where the bumps got way out of control...so bad that you could NEVER see any new posts....always the same ole stuff because the member kept bumping it to the top and it was causing everyone to bump theirs till it got to the point where it wasnt worth searching for 15 mins to find just one new topic.. And i think per the religion rule is that no one dunns, nor pushes a religion on someone else that may not believe the same..Dont leave over this! Ill leave when i get banned...until then i will chat with all of the other good folks on here, and continue to gather all of the great info that is offered here..


----------



## Arkie

OR, start your own goat site with what ever rules, or total lack thereof that suits you!

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno

You can always contact a moderator or administrator if you have further questions.


----------



## caprine crazy

Kailey, I'm really sad that you are leaving over this. We will miss you. I totally agree with you though. I miss it when Stacey used to be in charge, that's why I'm not on here a lot like I used to be.


----------



## Jodi_berg

I've been asking lots of questions latley and no one has said anything to me,people have been great, I LOVE this site, Ive been Combing through everyday learning as I'm a first timer!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Kailey, it is heartbreaking to see you leave. Yes, there have been changes, but the people haven't changed. IMO the atmosphere is just as friendly and helpful. What's great is that the change is bringing in new people! Change is necessary to survival. If there was no change, the site would slowly wither away and die, along with all the great and helpful advice.

I do have to admit, the religious post rule did bother me at first. But I think they are trying to prevent religious arguments, which can be super nasty. I still believe it is fine to say "I'm praying for you" or to ask for prayer, or to post about how thankful you are to God for our blessings (such as when I said God was good to us and spared us in the storm).


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Question- Is Stacy not in charge anymore? I thought she was just doing her honeymoon..


----------



## milkmaid

I also object to the rule about religious posts. I considered messaging Austin, but wasn't sure that a lot of other people would consider it a problem. I do see where they are coming from, but we have never had problems with religious arguments before.
I do appreciate the other rules though.


----------



## caprine crazy

Can ask just one thing? Why is it banned that we can't invite others to other fun-filled goat forums?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Milkmaid, I agree with you 100% on the religious posts! We have never had a problem well I have been here! I think it is wrong and I am in my right mind to leave as well! As long as people aren't going and preaching to everyone I see nothing wrong with it at all

Kayla, I wish that wasn't banned as well. We used to be able to PM the links... Now we can't... I really don't see why..


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am still an admin and "in charge" per that title but I no longer own The Goat Spot. 

Religious or political posts were never allowed - so that rule hasnt changed.

I personally am a Christian and refer to that in my posts. But as mentioned its not about NOT being able to pray for someone or tell them we are, or say how grateful to God we are for what he has done etc. The rule goes for no specific religious discussions are allowed. No posting articles on religious subjects etc. This is a goat forum first and foremost. Yes we may post other chatty things in the chat area but thats not what TGS is here especially for 

As to the abbreviations -- those abbreviations get on my nerves, was never a rule but I like it  Now we do abbreviate goat names like Nigerian Dwarf to ND or Dear Husband to DH those are to be allowed. Its the Texting version of typing. Example: I luv u , U R The Best (those are simple versions of what has become a HUGE new fade so to speak in how people communicate via text.) It confuses me in texting many times. This is the abbreviations spoken of that are not allowed. 

We are a goat community -- asking others to join your friends forum on gardening may seem natural but TGS isnt the place for such "advertising" I only personally allowed this on special occasions but rarely was it an issue anyway

as to crosslinking adds on other sites -- never allowed that

as to PMing lnks -- thats a new rule, not mine but the new owners. Its their choice. PM me if you have any questions on this. 

trying to help you all to see this isnt new rules but just spelled out differently. 

Have a specific question on a rule just ask, but dont just say "thats lame" and leave if you dont really want an answer. :thumbup:


----------



## Used2bmimi

I like this forum and I like the people on it. I like the way it is set up.


----------



## ThreeHavens

StaceyRoop said:


> I am still an admin and "in charge" per that title but I no longer own The Goat Spot.
> 
> Religious or political posts were never allowed - so that rule hasnt changed.
> 
> I personally am a Christian and refer to that in my posts. But as mentioned its not about NOT being able to pray for someone or tell them we are, or say how grateful to God we are for what he has done etc. The rule goes for no specific religious discussions are allowed. No posting articles on religious subjects etc. This is a goat forum first and foremost. Yes we may post other chatty things in the chat area but thats not what TGS is here especially for


That's what I thought. That makes perfect sense. :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid

> The rule goes for no specific religious discussions are allowed. No posting articles on religious subjects etc. This is a goat forum first and foremost. Yes we may post other chatty things in the chat area but thats not what TGS is here especially for


I see. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## nancy d

If anyone doesnt happen to agree with or dislike something that's ok. 
But remember "Keep it friendly keep it fun."
Inotherwords if you do disagree, be respectful.
How would you like to be addressed if someone didnt see it your way?
If you have ideas for improvement there's no need to be on the defensive.


----------



## fd123

I swear that i learn something new from this site EVERY DAY!!! Up until staceys post above i thought all of this time that DH stood for "DUMB HUSBAND" ......lol...
SMILE AND KEEP ON KEEPING ON!!! Thats what i plan on doing!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

fd123 said:


> I swear that i learn something new from this site EVERY DAY!!! Up until staceys post above i thought all of this time that DH stood for "DUMB HUSBAND" ......lol...
> SMILE AND KEEP ON KEEPING ON!!! Thats what i plan on doing!!


My closest guess was "Dear Heart". :laugh:


----------



## mmiller

Now that I have gottin use to navigating the site I dont feel like anything has changed. I dont answer questions any different than I did before. If it hadnt been brought up I wouldnt have even know the rules had changed. Im sorry that some ppl have chose to leave an wish they wouldnt but life is about change an sometimes we either have to go along with that change or miss out on all this great info on TGS. 

I have to admit when the ads first started showing up I was alittle upset by that but thought with what I get in return from all the wonderful ppl that make up TGS it was something I could live with. Then in comes Austin with a very simple fix an now the earth is spinning again. Thank you Stacey for all you have done an still do for us an this wonderful site. That goes for all the Mods too. Thank You!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

mmiller said:


> Thank you Stacey for all you have done an still do for us an this wonderful site. That goes for all the Mods too. Thank You!!!


1+ Thank you to all the admins and moderators, as well as all the fellow members! Guys, you rock my socks.


----------



## packhillboers

This is a good forum and the only one I would ever want to be part of. I have recommended it to many new goat owners. I just sold a goat to someone tonight and recommended this forum. This is a safe, helpful forum. Have you seen some of the trash talks out there on other forums where people just verbally go off and say things they would never say in person face to face? This is a pleasant place and we can help keep it this way.


----------



## Trickyroo

fd123 said:


> I swear that i learn something new from this site EVERY DAY!!! Up until staceys post above i thought all of this time that DH stood for "DUMB HUSBAND" ......lol...
> SMILE AND KEEP ON KEEPING ON!!! Thats what i plan on doing!!


I always thought the same thing , ROFLMAO !!
Usually woman refer to their man as dumb rather then dear.
But I guess it depends what they have or haven't done lately 
:fireworks:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I agree this site is invaluable particularly for new people- the site immediate help from the most knowledgable people saved one of my babies this year.
That being said, it is a little more difficult to use. I do agree the no political or religious is a little ridiculous as a whole we are respectful of others opinions and don't go on a rant or debate. I've seen more things like God blessed us during the recent storm- I find nothing offensive about it when it's put like that.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh , I misunderstood 
I thought you couldnt talk trash about someones religious choices but never thought God Bless would be considered a no no 
Im very sorry if i was wrong to write that .


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Tricky I'm not sure but that was the way I took it. Like i said we have a good bunch of people and don't see any that would trash talk someone for their religious beliefs no matter how different they may be.


----------



## Trickyroo

I can understand .....its like someone saying Merry Christmas when some people don't celebrate it. I see it as someone wishing someone all things good for lack of a better description..:shrug:
I would never want to disrespect someone , in anyway.


----------



## KW Farms

Guys...Merry Christmas...God bless...we're praying for you...etc. are not an issue...don't worry about that. :thumb: The new rules really aren't very different than the old rules. Things that were not allowed in the past will not be allowed in the future. There are just, basically, some minor tweaks to the rules...nothing major or hard to follow. To leave the forum over a small rule change is ridiculous, but if you feel like the new rules are that bad then so be it. Thank you to those who have been kind and understanding about the "updated" rules...makes our jobs much easier.  :hi5:


----------



## MollyLue9

Woodhavenfarm said:


> So I can't post a daily psalm? Not that I do now but I can't start?


----------



## MollyLue9

No wait! Sorry Woodhaven didn't say that! I did about posting a daily psalm. I meant to quite her quote of Stacy. So sorry Stacy and Woodhaven!


----------



## MollyLue9

On the other hand I now know to make it look like someone said something ! :$ just kidding just kudding


----------



## ThreeHavens

MollyLue9 said:


> On the other hand I now know to make it look like someone said something ! :$ just kidding just kudding


Hahaha! :laugh: No problem, hon. :thumb:


----------



## TGSAdmin

The rules are in place to protect the community. 

If you are unhappy with them please allow me to explain. First I'm sorry about the search. What seems to be the issue? 

The search rule is to limit repeat threads. You only need on thread per topic, and this helps to keep the information in one place. 

Text speak is against the rules as not everyone knows how to read it. If you post good advice but the person can't understand it that's a problem.

The rule about proper placement is so others can find your post. It's to help the person looking for information get the best visibility for their post.

Bumps clog up the "New Post" feature which is how most people access the site. If someone doesn't know the answer constant bumping won't solve that. 

You can have raffles and contest. This rules is to keep people from joining just to do that. It happens a lot. It's also to allow me the opportunity to make sure everything is fair and that it's understood I will not be providing the prize for that contest so there's no confusion. We will be having contest and I like everyone to know which ones are "official".

If the question has not been asked, then telling someone to Google doesn't make any sense. 

Religious and political post are not by their nature not allowed. What's against the rules is debate, and anything that might solicit debate. This is a goat community. Many of many of us come from differing viewpoints and Thegoatspot is not the place to argue about those points. 

I do not like post to other communities because 90% are by default negative in their context. I also don't see the point of invitations to other goat communities. We have a great community here.

The cross linking rule is to protect the community. I cannot guarantee the security of following hotlinks off site.

Old classifieds are typically sold items where the user continues to get contacted. Before a post is deleted the person is contacted for approval. 

If anyone has any other questions I'm happy to answer them. 

Austin


----------



## Trickyroo

Okey dokey , back to our regular scheduled programming


----------



## Trickyroo

ooops...I didnt see your post when was posting Austin :help:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Austin, that was a great explanation. Thank you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Austin, thank you for explaining the rules better  I guess I took the religious post rule wrong.... I see what you are saying though, I had just misunderstood.. Sorry about that.


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks Austin!


----------



## TGSAdmin

Not a problem guys. Thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## mmiller

Thanks again Austin ( I have a feeling we are gonna be say that alot). I just hope people will read your post before they make the decision to leave!!!


----------



## TGSAdmin

I'm going to modify the rule set to make things more clear.


----------



## GTAllen

Stacey, I luv u , U R The Best.... jk


----------



## liz

Hey everyone! 
I have been absent from TGS for a few days and then come to see the questions that have come about with the rules... with just about anything in life that may come our way, it's human nature I think to "see" things that aren't actually "there"... not everyone will read the same paragraph the same way.
Austin, you have explained the changes well. The questions that rosti had brought up have been answered and explained simply enough so there should be no confusion, seeing things laid out in this way will hopefully ease the questions any one may still have.

I agree that the revised rules aren't any different than what they had been, the ones added as far as keeping things simple on a technical aspect such as excessive bumping, repetitive questions on the same subject etc. were always there, just as more an undertone to keeping things friendly and fun. The texting type is something that does puzzle me therefore, it is more a roadblock than help when looking to get an answer for a question.


----------



## JaLyn

I have been to a few forums in the past and swore i'd never go to another because of rude people. I stumbled on this for info on goats and the more I read the more I noticed that the people were helpful and allowed everyone to do things their way and have a mind of their own. Usually when you join a forum you have to see things the way the majority sees it or you are run off, this forum isn't that way. Everyone is so friendly. Only once have I felt someone was rude in talking to me and I chose to ignore it, other than that I absolutely LOVE this forum and the people here are some of the nicest i've met.


----------



## fezz09

Well I personally JUST joined... I have really enjoyed the reading and the help! I also REALLY enjoy the fact that were not judged or reamed out for running to the vet with every little sputter!! I think this site has been great thus far! IMHO! ;-)


----------



## ThreeHavens

fezz09 said:


> Well I personally JUST joined... I have really enjoyed the reading and the help! I also REALLY enjoy the fact that were not judged or reamed out for running to the vet with every little sputter!! I think this site has been great thus far! IMHO! ;-)


:hug:


----------



## fezz09

Woodhavenfarm said:


> :hug:


Thanks


----------



## JaLyn

Woodhaven..ur so silly lol..


----------



## MOgoatlady

I'm also new here, and I have to say I LOVE THIS FORUM! I have actually quit going to alot of other sites because there is so much information here and if I cant find what I'm looking for I can always ask. I do not necessarily share anyones particular beliefs but as an adult I can understand them and be tolerant of about anything. I think I'll stay for awhile, and thanks for a great site!


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> Woodhaven..ur so silly lol..


Aww well , in that case :grouphug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

JaLyn said:


> Woodhaven..ur so silly lol..


:laugh: I'm just sentimental.


----------



## JaLyn

Trickyroo said:


> Aww well , in that case :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo

jalyn said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

JMHO- i love this place and never even noticed the changes!!!!!! You guys are wonderful and I have learned a lot and made new friends-all is good!


----------



## Dayna

Stacy and Austin, you guys gave me the courage to "give up" my own forum. I just "rehomed" my parrot forum to a more dedicated person. He has the same ideals as myself, and I'll stay on as a member, but it gives more time for me to do other things! Running a forum takes up a lot of time, and frankly, I'd rather be doing other things! (like posting on the goat spot! haha).


----------



## StaceyRosado

Very cool Dayna


----------



## Goat Song

:shades:


----------

